# Help with removing glass glare



## Overread

Well I have tried levels and the burn tool and hit a dead wall - I can't seem to lose the glare from the glass without darkening the photo to a level where it starts to lose its quality - so anyone out there got any suggestions/ideas as to how to remove glare like in the photo below - ps I am only using photoshop elements 6.







Thank you


----------



## Jaymz77

Well, I couldn't quite figure how to do this by explaining with words.. so, I took a stab at it with a few technics I have leaned over the years.. still not sure if it is completely possible to eliminate the glare due to total loss in detail.. here is my shot at it, I am sure if I worked at it alittle better I could do more ..


----------



## icassell

One other suggestion is to get yourself a circular polarizer -- does wonders for removing reflections/glare from glass.


----------



## Overread

icassell said:


> One other suggestion is to get yourself a circular polarizer -- does wonders for removing reflections/glare from glass.


 
After that trip is it one item already on my wish list now


----------



## DarknGorgeous

I gave it a shot as well.








I use Adobe Photoshop CS3, but this is what I did: 

- With a soft brush tool I went into Quick Mask Tool and selected all the glare. Once all the glare was selected I went into curves and adjusted in RGB only. I did this in two sections; the 1st half being between the wolfs head and up to about the center of the meat, and then again from the center of the meat on... 

- Once the glare looked removed I did the normal edits.


----------



## Crimsonandwhite

Nice job Dark!


----------



## DarknGorgeous

Thank you


----------



## reg

A little warning would have been nice....


----------



## Overread

I agree great work - I will try the selective levels editing - thanks 

reg - I spent 10 mins looking for the spider before realising you were on about the lunch -- sorry never occurred to me!


----------



## DarknGorgeous

Your welcome!


----------

